# Quote from Spurgeon Sermon



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been looking into the Marrow of Modern Divinity controversy so I started listening to Dr. Sinclair Ferguson's discussion on the matter. I think he did this back in 1980. Anyways, here was a quote about John Bunyan's Pilgrim Progress that Dr. Ferguson mentions. It is from one of Spurgeon's sermons on Christ Crucified. I whole heartedly agree with Spurgeon on this. 

SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series Marrow of Modern Divinity




> Charles Spurgeon, in his sermon “Christ Crucified” (No. 2673), said the following:
> 
> …let me tell you a little story about Bunyan’s Pilgrim’s Progress. I am a great lover of John Bunyan, but I do not believe him infallible; and the other day I met with a story about him which I think a very good one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 13, 2009)

I think if you read Bunyan's book "Abounding grace to the chief of sinners" some light may be shed on this. Pilgrims progress is almost like Bunyan's personal testimony in places. I think the begining of the book describes what he went through and his struggles.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2009)

I am sure that Spurgeon would have been aware of Bunyan's 'Abounding grace to the chief of sinners'. As Spurgeon noted....



> The old woman was quite right. John Bunyan put the getting rid of the burden too far off from the commencement of the pilgrimage. *If he meant to show what usually happens, he was right; but if he meant to show what ought to have happened, he was wrong.*


----------

